# My heart is melting



## sailormochi (Dec 5, 2017)

While I was visiting my friend's campsite, I saw Roscoe being so utterly adorable and I melted ;-;
He's my favorite villager and I've honestly never seen him like this in my life SAVE ME


I'd protect him with my life


Do any of you have photos or moments to share about your favorite villagers/campers? 

Edit: added more screenshots of roscoe! go check them out in page 2 <3


----------



## ravenblue (Dec 5, 2017)

I have several of Roscoe myself: making fruit tarts, making seashell necklaces and exchanging kudos with Lily. I love him too. 

The picture you shared is so sweet! Now I wish I'd unlocked him when I still had that tent.


----------



## sailormochi (Dec 5, 2017)

ravenblue said:


> I have several of Roscoe myself: making fruit tarts, making seashell necklaces and exchanging kudos with Lily. I love him too.
> 
> The picture you shared is so sweet! Now I wish I'd unlocked him when I still had that tent.



I unlocked him not too long ago so I have yet to do those activities with him. But you bet I'm gonna be taking loads of screenshots once he comes by again  
I'm so glad people can relate to my love for Roscoe <3 
Once I have him over at my campsite, I'm gonna put that tent out for him. c:


----------



## ravenblue (Dec 5, 2017)

I invited him yesterday, so I'll have more too. I'm waiting to catch him on the swing!


----------



## sailormochi (Dec 5, 2017)

aaa please feel free share any cute screenshots with me if you take any! <3


----------



## ravenblue (Dec 5, 2017)

I wasn't sure if you wanted spoilers, but here you go 







The last one is where he and Lily seemed to be exchanging kudos. One would clap and the other would do the emotion thingy.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 5, 2017)

Aww.  I took a screenshot of making seashell necklaces with Roscoe too.  It's so funny to see him do such unmasculine things.


----------



## sailormochi (Dec 5, 2017)

My heart is being attacked mercilessly today I'm crying happy tears

And Roscoe is a huge softie <3 Don't tell him we know, shhh


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 5, 2017)

You can get Roscoe in this game? Ooh I need him as a camper now. <3 

A lot of the requests are really cute. One villager showed me her sea shell collection after I brought her coral and other random shells.


----------



## ravenblue (Dec 5, 2017)

I caught him doing the fan dance! Sailormochi, you need him in your camp!


----------



## sailormochi (Dec 5, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> You can get Roscoe in this game? Ooh I need him as a camper now. <3
> 
> A lot of the requests are really cute. One villager showed me her sea shell collection after I brought her coral and other random shells.



Yes! I was so happy when I found out he was in the game 
I believe you can unlock him randomly after level 19!
And I agree, I love the one where you make juice with the villager.



ravenblue said:


> I caught him doing the fan dance! Sailormochi, you need him in your camp!



THE FAN DANCE!!! I need to see this!!! I thought I had a calling card, but it turns out I don't. (Or maybe I'm being dumb and not finding it somehow?) I have all his furniture and I just need him to be in one of the camping locations so I can build up my friendship with him a little more :<


----------



## ravenblue (Dec 5, 2017)

THE FAN DANCE!!! I need to see this!!! I thought I had a calling card, but it turns out I don't. (Or maybe I'm being dumb and not finding it somehow?) I have all his furniture and I just need him to be in one of the camping locations so I can build up my friendship with him a little more :<[/QUOTE]

I'm assuming you've tried calling him from your contacts list? Once you click on him there should be a call option if you have any calling cards left. I wish there was a way to exchange calling cards and such, because I'd give you one of mine in a heartbeat if there is.


----------



## sailormochi (Dec 5, 2017)

Omg hold on, I can call him over!!!!!!!!! I'm SCREAMING
Last time I checked I wasn't able to press the call button but now I can omgjsjfjjf you have no idea how happy I am right now aaaaaa

You're so sweet though, for even saying that you'd give me one of yours ;-; I'm really touched. It must've been your kindness that fixed the calling issue for me somehow <3


----------



## Kuromi-sama (Dec 5, 2017)

sailormochi said:


> While I was visiting my friend's campsite, I saw Roscoe being so utterly adorable and I melted ;-;
> He's my favorite villager and I've honestly never seen him like this in my life SAVE ME
> View attachment 212327
> I'd protect him with my life



That's adorable!  I love when the Cranky guys show their sweet side. ^_^


----------



## ravenblue (Dec 5, 2017)

sailormochi said:


> Omg hold on, I can call him over!!!!!!!!! I'm SCREAMING
> Last time I checked I wasn't able to press the call button but now I can omgjsjfjjf you have no idea how happy I am right now aaaaaa
> 
> You're so sweet though, for even saying that you'd give me one of yours ;-; I'm really touched. It must've been your kindness that fixed the calling issue for me somehow <3



Yay!! I'm so happy for you! We need to keep spreading the Roscoe love around. <3


----------



## sailormochi (Dec 6, 2017)

sharing some screenshots i took today~
this thread is slowly gonna become "Mochi's Roscoe Appreciation Dump" i can feel it



Spoiler: cute roscoe by the campfire









Spoiler: sleepy baby









Spoiler: slow n sleepy nights (feat. bunnie, filbert, jay)


----------



## ravenblue (Dec 6, 2017)

I'll post more as I get them  

I caught him cooking earlier, but missed the shot. I'll see if I can catch him again later.


----------



## lemoncakes17 (Dec 6, 2017)

I have this image of Punchy eating ice cream:





EDIT: Whoops I hit post instead of preview haha.

Anyway, I was always pretty neutral on him as a villager until I saw him eating ice cream. Now he's my avatar and I'm trying to get him to move into my NL town lol


----------



## sailormochi (Dec 6, 2017)

i'll wait for your pics, raven! 

and punchy is adorable <3 i love how there's a big variety of things the villagers could be doing at the campsite. like the fan dance for example haha. hope you can get him to move in to your town! c: 
i was pretty happy to find the villagers in my acnl town in the pocket camp game. not just roscoe, but also filbert and cherry. i hope they keep adding more and more villagers!


----------



## ravenblue (Dec 6, 2017)

Just having fun doing his own thing


----------



## Kuromi-sama (Dec 6, 2017)

I took this shot at someone else's campsite while I was visiting them:
{huge image so spoiler'ed}


Spoiler










[/img]



I was sad to see him all by himself at first, but he looked so happy just eating his sammich that I had to take the photo. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



lemoncakes17 said:


> I have this image of Punchy eating ice cream:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love him, and that photo is the cutest!! ^_^


----------



## noctibloom (Dec 7, 2017)

There's something incredibly cute about Kyle being very excited over a seashell necklace, haha.


----------



## Destron (Dec 7, 2017)

Tex jamming on the electric guitar with K.K. and Filbert fell asleep waiting for Santa 

Later that night we had Tex on the drums and Filbert on the electric guitar


----------



## Elov (Dec 7, 2017)

Omg! I find Roscoe utterly adorable as well! I was really surprised that I started liking him because at first glance, his appearance (mainly his huge eye) really put me off. But ever since meeting him in game he's really won me over, and as of now he is one of my favorite villagers! c: I also really love how his eye changes to yellow/red when he's angry/glaring. It's so cute!


----------



## ravenblue (Dec 7, 2017)

Caught him on the swing!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 7, 2017)

I saw this in a friend's campsite. I have a new goal now.


----------



## sailormochi (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm actually tearing up at these photos hold on I need a moment

Or more like 15 years to get over this 



Kuromi-sama said:


> I took this shot at someone else's campsite while I was visiting them:
> {huge image so spoiler'ed}
> 
> 
> ...



I would join him in a heartbeat :"( He looks SO HAPPY with his sammich I just-- Roscoe baby I'll make you 5000 sandwiches I'll buy you all the sandwiches in the world :"(((((((((((((



Elov said:


> Omg! I find Roscoe utterly adorable as well! I was really surprised that I started liking him because at first glance, his appearance (mainly his huge eye) really put me off. But ever since meeting him in game he's really won me over, and as of now he is one of my favorite villagers! c: I also really love how his eye changes to yellow/red when he's angry/glaring. It's so cute!



I'm so glad you've joined the Roscoe fan club <3 Hahaha. You can't resist it, he's so adorable even when he gets mad. 
Also his bio is the FUNNIEST AND CUTEST THING IN THE WORLD HAVE YOU READ IT? 
Sorry for the caps I got so excited 
But yes, welcome to the club <3 He is so much cuter and charming in ACNL, by the way. Totally worth looking for him if you are interested. c: 



ravenblue said:


> Caught him on the swing!
> 
> View attachment 212363



SUCH A GOOD BOY!!!!!!!! my heart T__T



TykiButterfree said:


> I saw this in a friend's campsite. I have a new goal now.
> 
> View attachment 212395



This... this just might be the best thing I've seen this entire year. Scratch that, my entire life.
Forget everything else in the game. This is my new goal too. 



Thank you to everyone who shared pictures in this thread (Roscoe or not). I truly appreciate it. 
I've been a little stressed lately and these are making my days a little easier to get through. 
Saving all of these in an album I can look through whenever I'm feeling down <3


----------



## Kuromi-sama (Dec 8, 2017)

*More Roscoe cuteness for SailorMochi!*

I snapped this one at my boyfriends camp tonight. Roscoe looks so happy with his cup of coffee! And he's being serenaded by Sandy on drums and Tex on Port-a-potty door!


----------



## sailormochi (Dec 8, 2017)

aaa Kuromi thank you so much for sharing the photo <3 
Roscoe looks so happy c: And there's some pizza too? Looks like a perfect night. I also like how he's sitting on a couch that matches his aesthetic. 
*happy sigh* Roscoe is so precious. I'm thankful every single day that he showed up in my ACNL town and stole my heart.


----------



## ravenblue (Dec 8, 2017)

Here's a couple more for you!


----------



## sailormochi (Dec 9, 2017)

Roscoe as a traveling street musician is the AU I never knew I needed


----------



## Dede (Dec 9, 2017)

Roscoe shaking his booty :3


----------



## sailormochi (Dec 9, 2017)

I've been blessed ;-; Cutest Booty Shake Award goes to...... ROSCOE.


----------



## Dede (Dec 9, 2017)

And now he's singing christmas carols XD


----------



## ravenblue (Dec 9, 2017)

Hanging out with some friends <3


----------



## Chele (Dec 9, 2017)

Oh that’s so cute! I love it when villagers go and have fun in another theme’s amenity or something, even when they’re a different personality typed-villager... for example, Roscoe is cool and cranky, yet that screenshot of him and a cute amenity was adorable! It’s great and hilarious to see a cranky villager enjoying themselves in a small cute amenity, especially with that admirable smile.


----------



## Kuromi-sama (Dec 10, 2017)

Got another cute shot from my boyfriend's campsite; he had just upgraded the Street Set, and look who was playing for everybody:  



Spoiler











- - - Post Merge - - -



sailormochi said:


> aaa Kuromi thank you so much for sharing the photo <3
> Roscoe looks so happy c: And there's some pizza too? Looks like a perfect night. I also like how he's sitting on a couch that matches his aesthetic.
> 
> *happy sigh* Roscoe is so precious. I'm thankful every single day that he showed up in my ACNL town and stole my heart.



 Oh, I hadn't even noticed the couch matching at first!
You're welcome for these; I'm glad to hear these are helping you get through a stressful time too. 

Heh...after seeing all the cute pics. and talking to him in Pocket Camp, I want him in my New Leaf town now, too.


----------



## The Pennifer (Dec 10, 2017)

Dear sailormochi, 
I am sorry to break this to you, but Roscoe has a true love  ... itsa me! The Pennifer!!






(only kidding! ... Raddle is my true love hahaha


----------



## Kuromi-sama (Dec 15, 2017)

Here's one that really pulled at _my_ heartstrings...



Spoiler











My deer babies on a picnic date.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 16, 2017)

Elov said:


>



The sugar daddy we all need. <3
I am also a huge Roscoe fan and I was most excited to get him in game! He's a major cutie and the best angry old man ever.


----------



## Dede (Dec 23, 2017)

IJASGJIBND FSGIJSBDFGKJ BSDFOBDF!!!!




I don't think my heart can take it ;-;

Edit: No idea what happened to my post... Ignore the fact that there's a second image.


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 24, 2017)

Just gonna set this down here...and now I will walk away slowly.


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 24, 2017)

Ok. This did it for me! My pal Roscoe is in love with smelling flowers!


----------



## MorningStar (Dec 28, 2017)

Any time I catch a Cranky villager, especially Apollo or Roscoe, doing something cute, I have to take a moment to appreciate it. Special mention goes to when they make seashell necklaces or sit on the Tree Swing.

Also, whenever I go to my campsite to find two of my villagers clapping for each other and blushing in turn, it's incredibly charming.


----------



## Allie_Rose (Jan 2, 2018)

No screenshots to share, but I love the one of him in the tent! Too cute. 

I'm all about the super bubblegum-cute villagers, so I hadn't paid much attention to Roscoe until Pocket Camp. I'm not sure what has changed, but now he's one of my favorites!


----------



## esweeeny (Jan 7, 2018)

So,

I am in love with Stella - She's so darn cute!



I just love how cute the villagers look when they are interacting with everything at your campsite


----------



## cornimer (Jan 8, 2018)

This is like a month old (as you can see there was no snow yet) but TAD ACK I LOVE HIM


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jan 10, 2018)

I just spammed a bunch of request tickets and now have Roscoe and Static in my campsite. I can't wait to get some cute pictures of them.


----------



## Kuromi-sama (Jan 22, 2018)

Another one for the Roscoe fans (myself included):



Spoiler











I know I'm silly but I love the fact that it's a horse, RIDING a horse. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

SO...CUTE... ()



Spoiler


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 22, 2018)

Tex awwww skating star! And special mention to Sandy who was so colour co-ordinated!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jan 23, 2018)

Here is some campsite cuteness. I was just getting the picnic blanket for level ups, but I like seeing the villagers gather there now.


----------



## AhleLacieX (Jan 27, 2018)

Everyone looks so cute using the skating rinks


----------



## Plum Pudding (Jan 31, 2018)

I caught Hopkins lying down on the inflatable in the pool.  Perfect camouflage as they are they same exact colour!!  I nearly missed him.  Then I couldn't stop laughing, an inflatable lying down in a pool on an inflatable, oh my life!!  LOL


----------



## Whisboi (Jan 31, 2018)

I really love sheep, so when I saw this, I knew I not only had to capture it, but also join in myself!


Spoiler


----------



## Kuromi-sama (Jan 31, 2018)

*I hope sailormochi still checks this thread...*

...'cause she'll appreciate this one. ^_^



Spoiler











- - - Post Merge - - -



Plum Pudding said:


> I caught Hopkins lying down on the inflatable in the pool.  Perfect camouflage as they are they same exact colour!!  I nearly missed him.  Then I couldn't stop laughing, an inflatable lying down in a pool on an inflatable, oh my life!!  LOL



Hehe...I hadn't even thought of that!  I got a cute photo of him on the raft which I'll put here:



Spoiler


----------

